# Alexander Nevzorov?



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I just followed the link, I'd never heard of him before either. I agree, he sounds really cultish. "The bit is a torture instrument"? It's only the hands on the bit that can torture.

If first impressions mean much, the method (or what little of it was described) doesn't impress me that much. Maybe there's more to it if you get into watching the film, or something, but his "review" of Monty Roberts really rubbed me wrong. I'm not Monty Roberts' number one fan, but is he a torturer? Never.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I loved those "forum rules"!  Also I havn't seen any known name among the "friends". And I REALLY wonder where he gets all those money for horses... Lol!


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

He's massive in Russia.
Which surprises me because not once have I seen a Russian compete at HOYS or the British Open. Not even at the Grand Prix' in Germany.
I've seen his videos, and I don't doubt he is an amazing horseman, just a shame he's based himself in a country with such a low equestrian rate.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Monty Roberts does put clothesline in horse's mouths....
To me, he's just another NH trainer that has the guise of doing dressage naturally. If you watch his videos, the horses are not properly collected or performing the movements correctly. They are doing tricks.
Meh, he's halfway around the world it doesn't affect me


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I loved those "forum rules"!  quote]
> 
> i know ! i certainly couldnt sign up....


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Omg, just read the forum rules.
What a joke.
Must not support racing, jumping, eventing ect;?
WTF xD
Has he never seen people jumping bareback and bridleless?
I don't condone racing but still.
I think he's lost the plot a little bit...


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hes a dude who is asking to be shot.

He practicly worships his horses and if no one is willing to follow 'his ways' then they shouldn't be owning horses according to him.

There are a few videos on youtube of him... and hes going to get killed one of these days by his own horses. They praticly lunge and bite at him since they get away with so much. 

Not to mention half of the 'horrors of the horseworld' pictures are photoshoped or just of horses sneezing.... also he does too ride in bits, there have been videos of him and pictures too. He says that all his methods shown now are from without bits... but I highly doubt it.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is one video of him getting bit... it happens around 1:22ish


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> *Monty Roberts does put clothesline in horse's mouths....*
> To me, he's just another NH trainer that has the guise of doing dressage naturally. If you watch his videos, the horses are not properly collected or performing the movements correctly. They are doing tricks.
> Meh, he's halfway around the world it doesn't affect me


Never heard that about Monty Roberts before... I'll have to do some more research. I lost interest in Mr Roberts when his trailering demo failed to completely impress me, and I don't like his Dually halter. Just no need for stuff like that.

I completely agree with your assessment of Mr Nevzorov. Having watched a couple of the Youubes, I see falsely collected, grain-high balls of disrespect. One of my horses ran up to me striking and biting like that and a bit would be the least of his problems...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

This guy looks a little 'unstable' and he does appear to be a little 'cultish'. I didn't really see anything that really puts him apart from other trainers that seem a little more down to earth like John Lyons, Jay Ojay,Clinton Anderson. Nevzorov looks like a guy all about himself and the power he has over the horse and I don't think I would want him working with my horse.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nutter. Someone managed to save a copy of his forum from a few months ago, and I read a bunch of the threads, including some of the admin threads. It's very extremist and elitist.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Nutter. Someone managed to save a copy of his forum from a few months ago, and I read a bunch of the threads, including some of the admin threads. It's very extremist and elitist.


Can you post a link by any chance, please? Just curious to look at...


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I would like to see it too. So... who said Parrelli was a cult? lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go - Enjoy!

Nevzorov Haute Ecole (Ðàáîòàåò íà Invision Power Board)


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Did you happen to read this guy's "bio"??? According to him, he's the greatest thing since sliced bread! _


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Here you go - Enjoy!
> 
> Nevzorov Haute Ecole (Ðàáîòàåò íà Invision Power Board)


Do you speak russian? :lol: Looks like all threads are in russian there. But thanks!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Scroll almost right to the bottom and there's a whole section of English forums.

What a loser. I can't stand people like this - he's using methods MILLIONS of other people follow, from dozens of other trainers who use the same methods, but somehow he's superior. Ugh, give me a break.

Guy is on a major ego trip, I feel sorry for his horses.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Theres a setting you can use, google automatically translates other languages into english, not sure how to do it since mine just does it..sorry not much help.

I could make this long, but i dont feel much like typing right now so ill make it shorter.

He's a lunatic.
Its amazing to see all these horsepeople following him blindly, even outside Russia, in the US, Australia etc.
Theres a few pictures of him using bits, not kindly either. He states that was before he started his..method...but to me they look more recent than that, for a few different reasons.

The big warning sign for me was his "school"- its just a forum. Your ment to learn everything about NHE over the internet? what a joke.

Theres a whole bunch of info about him and his 'haute ecole' on his website. 

He basically makes massive generalisations about the equestrian world, we're all abusive, with our whips, spurs and bits (no matter how soft hands are its still damaging the horse) and we know nothing about how to keep and care for horses, our vets are idiots only looking to make money for themselves, we are all damaging our horses backs and everyone but himself and a select few others is wrong.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Scroll almost right to the bottom and there's a whole section of English forums.


Oh, I see... I didn't go that far. Just looked at the beginning. 

I went through couple posts... Perfect "democracy" in effect: the mods remove the links "just because". I was thinking about registering and arguing a little (just for fun), but I'm 100% positive my posts will be removed. So I won't even try! Lol!


----------

